# Just curious - what does everyone do for a living?



## Miss Molly

Just wondering what everyone does for a living/went to college for.

I am a certified veterinary technician at a small animal clinic.


----------



## Suzanne

I am a retired court reporter.


----------



## Kirstin

I'm a Learning & Development training specialist for a biotech company.


----------



## ScottBooks

I'm currently Operations Manager for an office supply store........ 







(Hey! This works with any picture) Coooool  Before that I worked at B&N for 5 years and before that I managed restaurants for 12 years. Prior to that I was in college studying English and Computer Science.


----------



## Angela

I went to college to be a high school teacher... English and math... instead, I worked 6 years for H&R Block and then hired on at a church to be membership database manager. In the nearly 18 years at this church I also worked in the media department and in the sports/recreation ministry. My last position was the Administrator of the School of Performing Arts (it was a very large church). I retired June 2007.


----------



## chynared21

*I work as a SAHM to a beautiful 8 y/o girl *


----------



## Lotus

I work as a managing editor in a magazine publishing company. I studied economics in college.


----------



## Teninx

My last position was Purchasing Agent for an electrical manufacturing firm. I was able to embezzle enough money from my multi-million dollar buy to leave the business.


----------



## Guest

I work full time as an informant for the FBI.  Looks like I'll be getting a raise soon.


----------



## Guest

Registered Nurse working in Neonatal Intensive Care. I have also worked in Labor and Delivery.


----------



## Jeff

Now we understand your fixation on Michael Faraday, Teninx. You found a way to turn capacitors into cash.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Now we understand your fixation on Michael Faraday, Teninx. You found a way to turn capacitors into cash.


You should see his bizarre shrine to Nikola Tesla!


----------



## Sandpiper

Retired early.  Last app. twenty of my working years was as a legal secretary.  The husband of the attorney I worked for 1989 - 1990 made the national news in the past few years.  In 2003 W. appointed him Commissioner of the IRS.  He resigned in May of last year to become president and CEO of the American Red Cross with $500,000 annual salary.  And in November 2007 he had to resign from that job.  He "did the deed" with a married ARC subordinate (head of a Gulf Coast ARC chapter).    She got pregnant.  It all made the national news.  I don't have any contact with them.  Google google google -- Mark Everson and Nanette Everson.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm a program manager for a technology services company. My college training was in computing science, and my first few years in the business was as a programmer. I miss that, but I have to say I do enjoy the challenges of project management. A lot to learn, and I'm definitely still learning.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> You should see his bizarre shrine to Nikola Tesla!


Bite your tongue. Tesla invented the magnetic field: enemy to all tinfoil hats and Faraday cages.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Bite your tongue. Tesla invented the magnetic field: enemy to all tinfoil hats and Faraday cages.


Had Tesla ever perfected his dream of broadcast electricity, the tinfoil hats would have made great reflectors, keeping humans from getting their brains fried by the EM waves zipping through our atmosphere. It was the Tesla cult that developed them in the first place. It was only after Tesla died that his followers discovered that the same device that was designed to protect their noggins while Tesla provided the world with cheap, clean broadcast power also reflected and scrambled _other_ forms of EM radiation--specifically those used by listening and brain-control devices of the CIA, the KGB, the NSA, the NFL, the PSAT/NMSQT, the WWAS (WorldWide Acronym Society, the ET's and the PTA.


----------



## Jeff

You should back-off the rum and seek counseling.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> You should back-off the rum and seek counseling.


My dog told me you'd say that.


----------



## Guest

Retired federal prosecutor, worked in Iraq and Kosovo rebuilding their criminal justice systems and I gotta say, the people on this board exceed the wackiness of any of the eastern European/Land of Sand potentates I ever came across.  If they think they will kill all of us spawn of the Great Satan they got another think coming!

Jeff - did Tesla really invent the magnetic field?  I thought that it was shown to be a conspiracy-inspired product coming out of the fall of the Hapsburg Empire.  You learn something every day!


----------



## Monica

I never went to college  I know, sad but I work at a great place! I am an Asst. manager at the BEST call center/answering service around. Appletree Answering Service. You know, at 10pm when you or your child is sick and you call the Dr's office only to get "the answering service", that's what I do. I have worked there for 7 years and I love it! We are all over the US. **Shameless Plug Coming up** We have offices in OH, DE, VA, CA, ME, LA, FL, MO, and P.R If any of you want something P/T or even F/T and live in these states I suggest you look us up! You wont be disappointed. It is a great job and we've got some great programs going on like "Dream On" where all of our employees submit their dreams, no matter how big or small and the "dream team" is granting them! How cools is that? Okay, I'm sure that is enough but I love my job and the company so I get excited about it when I get to tell people! Sorry if I bored you with all of this!


----------



## DebT

wow....
looks like I had a dull life in comparison....teehee
I worked in the medical field for 20+ years primarily geriatrics....
now I am executive director of household services and needs... with one remaining teenager occupying primary staffing....I also work at a home improvement store as a cashier to fund the book division that the director of households needs.....


----------



## Leslie

I am a nurse. My career has been primarily in research and academia. I started my own business in 2001. I am the Editor-in-Chief of two professional nursing journals. I also consult on research and writing. I started a small publishing imprint in April. I work at our Free Clinic a few evenings a month.

L


----------



## Teninx

Bacardi Jim said:


> Had Tesla ever perfected his dream of broadcast electricity, the tinfoil hats would have made great reflectors, keeping humans from getting their brains fried by the EM waves zipping through our atmosphere. It was the Tesla cult that developed them in the first place. It was only after Tesla died that his followers discovered that the same device that was designed to protect their noggins while Tesla provided the world with cheap, clean broadcast power also reflected and scrambled _other_ forms of EM radiation--specifically those used by listening and brain-control devices of the CIA, the KGB, the NSA, the NFL, the PSAT/NMSQT, the WWAS (WorldWide Acronym Society, the ET's and the PTA.


One startup thinks that it can be done:
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/04/01/8403349/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do for a living?  Study in college?

I have 3 answers for two questions.  I finished as a math major in my very checkered college career.

Worked for the DoD as a statistician and then computer geek for 20+ years

I am currently a professional quilt artist, but that's not exactly a living, LOL! At least not the way I'm doing it.  There are people who make a living at it! (My website is in my siggy if anyone wants to check it out!)

Betsy


----------



## Teninx

Ethan said:


> Retired federal prosecutor, worked in Iraq and Kosovo rebuilding their criminal justice systems and I gotta say, the people on this board exceed the wackiness of any of the eastern European/Land of Sand potentates I ever came across. If they think they will kill all of us spawn of the Great Satan they got another think coming!


I didn't _really_ take the money, Ethan. It was a gift, yeah, a gift. Can I help it if one of our suppliers rewarded me for helping him out with some favorable contract terms?


----------



## Guest

Teninx said:


> I didn't _really_ take the money, Ethan. It was a gift, yeah, a gift. Can I help it if one of our suppliers rewarded me for helping him out with some favorable contract terms?


You know how many times I have heard that spiel given with a straight face in open court to federal judges?!! They call that a failure to accept responsibility and it results in no adjustment to the sentencing guideline calculation which would have otherwise provided for a lesser sentence. In your case, methinks an increase would be appropriate for perjury, obstruction of justice, or some other similar nefarious charge.

But I don't think there is a judge out there with chutzpa enough to sentence someone to serious time that was wearing a tinfoil hat. Psychological counseling perhaps, but no jail time.


----------



## Jeff

Like BJ, I like words and have never in my life used LOL in a post - but I am laughing out loud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Like BJ, I like words and have never in my life used LOL in a post - but I am laughing out loud.


Just wondering, instead of actually laughing, do you say "laughing out loud"?


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just wondering, instead of actually laughing, do you say "laughing out loud"?


Yes. To differentiate between those times when I'm laughing to myself - or at myself - which often has little to do with humor.


----------



## Cowgirl

I am semi-retired...left a fortune 500 company 7 years ago after my division was sold to another company .  Got a great termination package and now I do some investment consulting to keep my securities licenses current.  It's ugly out there right now with the market being so volitile.  If this market gets any worse and it might I may have to cash in my change at coinstar and get a real job....oh no!


----------



## Teninx

Cowgirl said:


> I am semi-retired...left a fortune 500 company 7 years ago after my division was sold to another company . Got a great termination package and now I do some investment consulting to keep my securities licenses current. It's ugly out there right now with the market being so volitile. If this market gets any worse and it might I may have to cash in my change at coinstar and get a real job....oh no!


I knew it was rough when my investments guy suggested that I make a deposit with The Bank Of Sealy Posturpedic.


----------



## Anne

I am a nanny. I take care of a 7 year old little girl Sophie adopted from China. I am going to school online for Medical Coding and Billing. When I finish school in December 09. I will start a whole new career.


Anne


----------



## Dori

At 76,  I rock and wait for the mailman.

Once upon a time, long, long, long ago I was a banker.  I analyzed financial statements to determing if potential borrowers could afford the commercial loan.

(guess from recent news my occupation is as outdated as buggy whip manufacturers.


----------



## Teninx

Dori, you didn't approve any loans to the buggy whip industry, did you?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Teninx you are soooo bad!


----------



## Teninx

Ethan said:


> You know how many times I have heard that spiel given with a straight face in open court to federal judges?!! They call that a failure to accept responsibility and it results in no adjustment to the sentencing guideline calculation which would have otherwise provided for a lesser sentence. In your case, methinks an increase would be appropriate for perjury, obstruction of justice, or some other similar nefarious charge.
> 
> But I don't think there is a judge out there with chutzpa enough to sentence someone to serious time that was wearing a tinfoil hat. Psychological counseling perhaps, but no jail time.


Ethan, PM sent...no, not a confession


----------



## Dori

Only approved buggy whip loans to my BIL.


----------



## Sailor

Okay, this is what sailor did with her life...job wise 

Ministry Training, I know go figure. Once I passed and got my 'paperwork' to fill out and saw how I had to 'pledge an allegiance' to one said Christian organization...I thought 'this is not God's way' and refused to turn in the paperwork and become licensed. I am a bit of a revoltist (some say revolting) and put my foot down to not go ahead with joining the Ministry. I feel I can do better to cross all paths in the lives of people than to only stay within certain confines that one organization sets for me. Yes, Joan of Ark is my Hero!

So, after that dream dissolved, on to the actual present. I am a magician. Some person with wild, unkempt hair will sit in a chair. I take a cape and wrap it around them. Then, usually within 1 hour, more or less when I take the cape off, TADA...they are transformed into one of those 'beautiful people'. I think the legal term for what I am is a Cosmetologist...but I think magician is so much more fitting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love it, Sailor! Does your magic work long distance?









Betsy


----------



## Wicked

I'm a 4th grade teacher. I love it. If it weren't for absent parents, mounds of useless paperwork & testing, and the everchanging attitude of the children, it would be the perfect job!


----------



## Sailor

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love it, Sailor! Does your magic work long distance?
> Betsy


Hey, that was yesterday's client!!! Unfortunately, I haven't been able to use my magic long distance, only hands-on for some reason. I will keep practicing though, it sure would be nice to lay in bed and sleep while my clients are transformed in their homes


----------



## Lynn

I am a small animal veterinarian. Sometimes wish those dogs and cats could come in by themselves  

Lynn


----------



## Guest

Teninx said:


> One startup thinks that it can be done:
> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/04/01/8403349/


According to the spies I have watching your every move, you started replies to my comment three different times over the course of several hours last night. _This_ was the best you could do?


----------



## Leslie

Such an interesting assortment of jobs! Keep them coming, folks, I enjoy reading all of them...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nurse working in conducting clinical trials for non FDA approved drugs.


----------



## Kirstin

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Nurse working in conducting clinical trials for non FDA approved drugs.


you might be using some of our products.


----------



## tc

Got a Master of Religious Education.  Did some teaching and writing on the national level.  Now I am a wife and Mom.  Best job there is.


----------



## soapy70

I am a medical billing/records coordinator. Fancy word for I do the billing and medical records for several doctors offices. I worked in an office for 7 years and recently started working out of my home.


----------



## jah

I work as a clerk 2 for nys


----------



## Khabita

I'm a geek! Big time. I am an Oracle Database Administrator, and also an Oracle Applications Database Administrator, for a telecom company in Atlanta.

Fell into computers by accident (and it hurt, let me tell you!)    Earned a degree in Biology (Evolutionary and Systematic), then spent a few years working as a legal editor for a publishing company. Eventually became a technical writer, then I fell asleep one night and woke up a DBA! That's how is usually happens. You get shanghaied into it.

I also have an MBA in International Business, and I am an economics nerd. And I can't get enough of my Kindle!


----------



## bosslady402

Worked for 18 years in banking - cost studies, budgeting, accounting systems analysis, programming. Was an AVP in charge of the Management Accounting dept. when I finally got sick of living inside a Dilbert cartoon, quit and opened a Subway (eat fresh!). Been doing that for 6 years now. (OMG it's been 6 years??)  Got whole family working with me (hubby & two sons).  Hobbies are reading (duh), sewing and planning our retirement (5 more years?)


----------



## Kirstin

bosslady said:


> I finally got sick of living inside a Dilbert cartoon


I love Dilbert and do have days I feel like him but most days I really enjoy my job.


----------



## Eli

Just a plain old vanilla autoworker.

About to become as extinct in the US of A as those buggy whips.

Gotta love a good old fashion snowball effect.

Thanks so much to all those foreign car driving so-and-so's.


----------



## Guest

Eli said:


> Just a plain old vanilla autoworker.
> 
> About to become as extinct in the US of A as those buggy whips.
> 
> Gotta love a good old fashion snowball effect.
> 
> Thanks so much to all those foreign car driving so-and-so's.


Well, if Detroit would make a car that gets 35 MPG... 

(We drive a Saturn.)


----------



## Kirstin

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, if Detroit would make a car that gets 35 MPG...
> 
> (We drive a Saturn.)


I know I felt bad when I read his post as I drive a Prius and get approx 50 MPG.


----------



## Angela

Eli said:


> Just a plain old vanilla autoworker.
> 
> About to become as extinct in the US of A as those buggy whips.
> 
> Gotta love a good old fashion snowball effect.
> 
> Thanks so much to all those foreign car driving so-and-so's.


I drive an American made SUV (built in Texas) and love it!


----------



## ScottBooks

I drive a Ford Explorer made in Canada; my wife drives a Nissan Altima made in Georgia. Just saying...


----------



## Buttercup

Wow, everyone has such interesting careers!  

I'm a 911/police/fire dispatcher and have been for the last 14 years.  We dispatch for 14 different police/sheriff departments and about 17 fire departments/districts plus answer all 911 and non emergency calls for the county (over 400,000 residents).  I love what I do but my dream is to someday move to the Kanab UT area and work at Best Friends Animal Society.  Oh, I also volunteer for an all breed dog/cat rescue and am Foster Home Coordinator for Golden Gate Basset Rescue (also volunteer)


----------



## Marci

Buttercup said:


> Wow, everyone has such interesting careers!
> 
> I'm a 911/police/fire dispatcher and have been for the last 14 years. We dispatch for 14 different police/sheriff departments and about 17 fire departments/districts plus answer all 911 and non emergency calls for the county (over 400,000 residents). I love what I do but my dream is to someday move to the Kanab UT area and work at Best Friends Animal Society. Oh, I also volunteer for an all breed dog/cat rescue and am Foster Home Coordinator for Golden Gate Basset Rescue (also volunteer)


Buttercup -

Awesome job you have. Closest I ever came to it was being a Crisis Line volunteer many years ago. I've just recently encountered Best Friends Animal Society's website & agree with your dream 100%! What a _*wonderful*_ facility. I'm hoping to visit there to volunteer for a weekend or during a short stay vacation & volunteer stint sometime in the next year or so.

Love the fact that you care so deeply for animals to be involved with a rescue group. I think that's great. I'm hoping to do that myself someday....

Marci


----------



## annelb

I am an RN. 
Speciality - eyeballs, parts and service.
Anne


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Licensed massage therapist, additional certification in polarity therapy, and reiki master. I specialize in energy/bodywork....what my husband calls woo woo stuff. I do a lot of work with women who are currently going through chemo, to help them keep their stress levels down and minimize the side effects of their treatment.


----------



## tc

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Licensed massage therapist, additional certification in polarity therapy, and reiki master. I specialize in energy/bodywork....what my husband calls woo woo stuff. I do a lot of work with women who are currently going through chemo, to help them keep their stress levels down and minimize the side effects of their treatment.


I had a friend that died from cancer a month ago. I just want to say thank you for the work you are doing for women going through it.


----------



## Newbie Girl

I am an executive secretary to the Warden of a prison complex in Michigan.  Have been a state employee for 21 years and will retire in 9 years.  One of my job duties is the program coordinator for the only dog rescue program in the Michigan prison system.  We have 31 retired racing greyhounds and 14 "pound puppies" from our local animal rescue organization.  The prisoners train, care, and love them for 3 months then they go out for adoption and we start over again.  After 2 1/2 years, we have saved close to 300 dogs.  I never dreamed that my career could afford me something so rewarding- for the dogs and prisoners.  I'm truly blessed with a great job!


----------



## Cowgirl

Newbie Girl said:


> I am an executive secretary to the Warden of a prison complex in Michigan. Have been a state employee for 21 years and will retire in 9 years. One of my job duties is the program coordinator for the only dog rescue program in the Michigan prison system. We have 31 retired racing greyhounds and 14 "pound puppies" from our local animal rescue organization. The prisoners train, care, and love them for 3 months then they go out for adoption and we start over again. After 2 1/2 years, we have saved close to 300 dogs. I never dreamed that my career could afford me something so rewarding- for the dogs and prisoners. I'm truly blessed with a great job!


I love your story!


----------



## Newbie Girl

Thanks, Cowgirl.  I'm almost as passionate about what I do on my job as I am my Kindle  

In the negative environment I work in, it is very hard to find anything positive.  My involvement (actually I BEGGED my boss) has been filled with great rewards.


----------



## Leslie

Newbie, thanks for this. We adopted a retired racing greyhound and she was a wonderful, wonderful pet. She died two years ago and I still miss her every single day.

L


----------



## Newbie Girl

You can read more about the greyhound prison program at http://www.4greyhounds.org/prison/index.html


----------



## Cowgirl

Thanks for the website...I will go there and find out more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've had so many different jobs, but the last one was secretary/paralegal.  Now I'm retired, which is a relative term.  I think I'm busier now than I was in my "working" life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> I've had so many different jobs, but the last one was secretary/paralegal. Now I'm retired, which is a relative term. I think I'm busier now than I was in my "working" life.


Ain't that the truth!

Betsy
who had a six hour meeting today and couldn't be on Kindleboards OR use her Kindle....


----------



## Vicki

I spent 20+ years of my working life in the PVF business. I loved it. Then the buy-outs, trades and merges happened and I didn't have a job anymore. I now work for a major ag company on the logistics end. I am hoping there will not be anymore buy-outs for a while (10 years will do it) and then I can retire and play.


----------



## ShellyD

I'm a Stay at home/homeschooling mom to 3.  Sometimes I'd like an out of the house job for a little break!

This is a diverse group employment wise.  I enjoyed reading about everyone's jobs.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> I've had so many different jobs, but the last one was secretary/paralegal. Now I'm retired, which is a relative term. I think I'm busier now than I was in my "working" life.


I can totally relate!! Not enough time in my day to feel retired anymore!! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I can totally relate!! Not enough time in my day to feel retired anymore!! lol


Can't understand how many retirees get bored. I've got a ton of projects lined up, volunteer at my grandson's school, spend time here, read my Kindle and run everyone to doctor and dentists appointments; not to mention field trips to WalMart two or three times a week.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> Can't understand how many retirees get bored. I've got a ton of projects lined up, volunteer at my grandson's school, spend time here, read my Kindle and run everyone to doctor and dentists appointments; not to mention field trips to WalMart two or three times a week.


Same here... between grandkids, helping my parents, volunteering at church, I stayed pretty booked up!!


----------



## Mikuto

I'm working, currently, as an administrative assistant to a marketing company. Although the job is less about marketing and more about plumbing, most days.


----------



## Spiritdancer

I am the pastor of a United Methodist Church.  Sailor...I totally get where you are coming from...it can be so hard to work within "the system"...especially as a woman pastor.   I am fortunate in that I was sent to start a new United Methodist church a few years ago and it is fun and comtemporary and casual...and I can do sermon series like "God and the Beatles", "Gilligan's Island and the Seven Deadly Sins", "The X-Files of God"...

It's so cool to read about what everyone does!  Feels like we're all sitting around a coffee shop getting to know one another!


----------



## Angela

Spiritdancer said:


> I am the pastor of a United Methodist Church. Sailor...I totally get where you are coming from...it can be so hard to work within "the system"...especially as a woman pastor.  I am fortunate in that I was sent to start a new United Methodist church a few years ago and it is fun and comtemporary and casual...and I can do sermon series like "God and the Beatles", "Gilligan's Island and the Seven Deadly Sins", "The X-Files of God"...
> 
> It's so cool to read about what everyone does! Feels like we're all sitting around a coffee shop getting to know one another!


Where is your church located? Sounds very interesting!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Spiritdancer said:


> I am the pastor of a United Methodist Church. Sailor...I totally get where you are coming from...it can be so hard to work within "the system"...especially as a woman pastor.  I am fortunate in that I was sent to start a new United Methodist church a few years ago and it is fun and comtemporary and casual...and I can do sermon series like "God and the Beatles", "Gilligan's Island and the Seven Deadly Sins", "The X-Files of God"...
> 
> It's so cool to read about what everyone does! Feels like we're all sitting around a coffee shop getting to know one another!


My sister-in-law is a retired Presbyterian pastor. She and her fellow female pastors in the area have had a group for years that meets monthly to discuss the issues they've had (actually now it's more like a lunch date since most have retired). The first woman pastor at her church, Rev. Madeline Jervis, inspired five or six women in the congregation, including my SIL, to become pastors. At one point, Madeline had a substitute minister (a man) in, and a little girl was heard to say to her mother "I didn't know men could be ministers!"

Times are changing...

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer

Angela said:


> Where is your church located? Sounds very interesting!!


I'm in Jacksonville, Florida. Where are you?


----------



## Angela

Spiritdancer said:


> I'm in Jacksonville, Florida. Where are you?


Longview, TX
Not very close, are we??


----------



## Miss Molly

Lynn said:


> I am a small animal veterinarian. Sometimes wish those dogs and cats could come in by themselves
> 
> Lynn


You're telling me!!! Just this weekend one of the most rotten clients EVER came to our clinic... She made one of the receptionists cry...


----------



## Sailor

Spiritdancer said:


> I am the pastor of a United Methodist Church. Sailor...I totally get where you are coming from...it can be so hard to work within "the system"...especially as a woman pastor.  I am fortunate in that I was sent to start a new United Methodist church a few years ago and it is fun and comtemporary and casual...and I can do sermon series like "God and the Beatles", "Gilligan's Island and the Seven Deadly Sins", "The X-Files of God"...
> 
> It's so cool to read about what everyone does! Feels like we're all sitting around a coffee shop getting to know one another!


Thank you Spiritdancer, I feel guilty at times thinking I turned my back on God because I didn't want to 'conform'. So many in my group thought I 'turned to the Devil' because I threw the opportunity away. I just look at it as a stepping stone on how NOT to be. Jesus said our Yolkes would be Lite if we followed Him and it felt heavy and claustraphobic to 'conform to their system'. Glad to know it just isn't me. I like to be free and just 'let God' do His work where, how, and when He wants.

A lot of my clients say they come to me for the 'peace and joy' I give them, they say they leave so happy. Hmmm, maybe I don't do hair well and I am a better therapist? Yikes, that is a new revelation. (maybe I should charge more?) HA. I am glad you are able to get to 'move freely' and I love your topics you get sermon-ize about. I will add you in my Prayer Journal, I know how hard it can get for you at times so I will say special prayers for God's Blessings to be upon you always.


----------



## sandypeach

Spiritdancer said:


> I am the pastor of a United Methodist Church. Sailor...I totally get where you are coming from...it can be so hard to work within "the system"...especially as a woman pastor.  I am fortunate in that I was sent to start a new United Methodist church a few years ago and it is fun and comtemporary and casual...and I can do sermon series like "God and the Beatles", "Gilligan's Island and the Seven Deadly Sins", "The X-Files of God"...
> 
> It's so cool to read about what everyone does! Feels like we're all sitting around a coffee shop getting to know one another!


My full time job is in IT at an insurance company in SE Tennessee, where I handle level 1 & 2 support for the mainframe application developers. I am also employed, part-time, as a music director (adult choir, handbells) at a United Methodist Church in NW Georgia. While I realize that many people (my daughters included) like the "comtemporary" service, I prefer and lead a more traditional style of service.


----------



## Guest

My name is Jim, and I'm a recovering Catholic.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Bacardi Jim said:


> My name is Jim, and I'm a recovering Catholic.


<chorus> Hi Jim! 

I'll add mine in here. I'm a SAHM to two high-spirited kiddos. I'd like to think that my 4 college degrees are somewhat related to my current job, but my kids really don't care that I have a Masters in Engineering.


----------



## Teach142

Jim, I have a friend who used to say she was a recovering Mormon.  I love it!


----------



## drenee

Court reporter...starting new position in January...exciting!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> My name is Jim, and I'm a recovering Catholic.


I'm home churched.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Currently free lance court reporter....starting a new position in January...exciting


----------



## gator reader

I'm a Physical Therapist.  Worked with kids for about 25 years until we moved to a community that didn't need another peds PT ...so I work with adults with Developmental Disabilities in a state run residential facility....also affiliated with the university in town so I get to teach and I am the director of the dept. so get to do administration as well....might sound depressing but it sure beats working in a hospital with kids.


----------



## Spiritdancer

All the church reponses are so interesting!  

Sandypeach, what church are you at?  I went to Emory for my M.Div. and know a lot of the churches up there.  Oh, and we do have a traditional service too...but in our neighborhood that is the less attended service.

Jim...my church is full of "recovering Catholics"!     I think that's one of the biggest groups we have.

Sailor...it sounds like you are truly using the gifts God gave you to reach out to so many people...many who may never have found their way to you in the church.  I will pray for you also...you are a blessing to many, I'm sure!


----------



## Spiritdancer

Gator reader...probably a dumb question...but are you affiliated with the University of Florida?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Spiritdancer said:


> ...
> All the church responses are so interesting!
> ...


Yes, I noticed that too. I'm an elder in my Presbyterian church. I was surprised to get nominated, and am not particularly well-equipped for it. But it has been interesting to be involved in the governance of a church. We have a young college congregation, and our worship teams rock. I love that!


----------



## Dori

Way to go Harvey.  I knew you were a fine fellow.  I have been Presby elder many times,  served on Presbytery level, and have been to the General Assbembly once.  I am now a new Lutheran.  I attend with my neices and nephews and their families and volunteer at the Lutheran School where my gr8 neph is in 3rd grade.


----------



## Sailor

Harvey said:


> Yes, I noticed that too. I'm an elder in my Presbyterian church. I was surprised to get nominated, and am not particularly well-equipped for it. But it has been interesting to be involved in the governance of a church. We have a young college congregation, and our worship teams rock. I love that!


Wow Harvey, you just keep on amazing us! I have already kept you and the kindleboards in my prayer journal, now I will add you to the 'spiritual list' also.

I think all the young worship teams rock...they really do it from the heart.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> My name is Jim, and I'm a recovering Catholic.


You never recover from being a Catholic or from Sister Mary Arthur. Ouch. My knuckles started to hurt.


----------



## Xia

***[I am retired] *******

Before this I worked ****************************.

Edited: to remove personal information.


----------



## sandypeach

Spiritdancer said:


> All the church reponses are so interesting!
> 
> Sandypeach, what church are you at? I went to Emory for my M.Div. and know a lot of the churches up there. Oh, and we do have a traditional service too...but in our neighborhood that is the less attended service.


I'm currently at Ringgold UMC (since July, 2000). I followed my dad at Boynton UMC in 1979 and was there for 12 years. We are currently preparing Larry Pugh's (Lorenz) arrangement of Handel's Messiah (Christmas choruses and solos) to be presented on 12/21. This is the most ambitious work I have attempted in my 29 years of directing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Xia said:


> I was forcibly retired by the universe, and against my will, at the ripe old age of... 42.


The same thing happened to me, but I was older. It's been several years of a long, slow recovery, but I'm getting there. I hope you're not bed-bound forever. In any case, I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Jen

Wow, well my life surely isn't as interesting as a lot of you!  I'm only 28, so I guess I've got a lot of time to come.  I work for my dad, he owns a manufacturers rep company in the Kitchen/Bath/Plumbing industry.  I started out when I got out of college just to 'help out', and 7 years later here I still am.  I guess I like the idea of shoving him out one day and being my own boss.  It's a pretty fun industry too, despite how it might sound.


----------



## Sailor

Jen said:


> ...I work for my *dad* he owns a manufacturers rep company in the... *Plumbing* industry....


Okay, nobody throw me off the boards for this one...

Jen, is your Dad's name Joe - The Plumber we've all heard so much about?


----------



## Jen

sailor said:


> Okay, nobody throw me off the boards for this one...
> 
> Jen, is your Dad's name Joe - The Plumber we've all heard so much about?


HA!! No, it's not. But I am from Ohio - and some of my customers do actually know Joe.


----------



## Geemont

Database Developer -- SQL Server.  College dropout.


----------



## sjc

CDA (Dental Assistant); from College until my first baby arrived

Stay at Home Mom for 15 years

Teacher Assistant and Secretary for School Department-- the plus side: worked same hours that my kids were in school...but (quit after just 1 year LOVED the Kids; couldn't stand the adults, ugh)

Office Manager for an Auto Body Industry  5+ years and counting

Next:  Retire in Hawaii with my Kindle...yeah right.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm currently at stay-at-home, homeschooling mom to 4 kids. I work part time as a waitress at Red Lobster 3-4 nights a week. I do that to get out of the house and away from my kids for a bit.

Other jobs I've held: birthday party hostess, cashier, pizza delivery driver, Realtor, and Cryptologic Technician (US Navy), bartender, office manager, and receptionist at an animal hospital


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm currently at stay-at-home, homeschooling mom to 4 kids. I work part time as a waitress at Red Lobster 3-4 nights a week. I do that to get out of the house and away from my kids for a bit.


Trivia comment...Maine is the only state that doesn't have a Red Lobster restaurant. I wonder why?....LOL

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Trivia comment...Maine is the only state that doesn't have a Red Lobster restaurant. I wonder why?....LOL
> 
> L


Because they consider it the McDonald's of seafood?


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Because they consider it the McDonald's of seafood?


But in the summer, McDonald's sells lobster rolls and they are _very_ popular!


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> Trivia comment...Maine is the only state that doesn't have a Red Lobster restaurant. I wonder why?....LOL
> 
> L


gee... maybe because you can go into any supermarket and pick up live lobsters or have them steamed there for you - at a fraction of the cost Red Lobster would charge you?


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> But in the summer, McDonald's sells lobster rolls and they are _very_ popular!


mmmm..... lobster rolls.... dang it!! now I have a craving!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

LOL! Funny, never thought about that.. 

Our McDonalds has crab cakes in the summer


----------



## Angela

You guys are soooo lucky!! Our McD's has those fake rib things they call McRibs.... you would think in BBQ country they could do better than that!!


----------



## Guest

I once ate a lobster roll in my pajamas.  How it got there, I'll never know.


----------



## Cindy902

I work as a Guidance secreatery at a middle school!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> But in the summer, McDonald's sells lobster rolls and they are _very_ popular!


I tried them the first year they offered them (we were in Maine that summer) and they were suprisingly good! Not a lobster roll from Red's of course, but for McD's they weren't bad!

Betsy


----------



## Jen

Bacardi Jim said:


> Because they consider it the McDonald's of seafood?


 #1 - that is EXACTLY what I was going to say when I read that....



Angela said:


> You guys are soooo lucky!! Our McD's has those fake rib things they call McRibs.... you would think in BBQ country they could do better than that!!


#2 - Does anyone watch the Simpsons? I always think of that Ribwich episode when I see the McRibs, and want to throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Gables Girl

Computer programmer and IT Project Manager for a number of companies, currently a non-profit.

SJC - I'm want the retire to Hawaii future too.  I'll even take a job there first.


----------



## hazeldazel

I'm a Document Control specialist in the Quality Assurance department at a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Miss Molly

Kirstin said:


> mmmm..... lobster rolls.... dang it!! now I have a craving!!


Haha, me too!!

Maine is beautiful... I'd love to live there someday (on the coast of course)..


----------



## Guest

The Maine State Bird


----------



## Kirstin

http://www.maine.gov/portal/facts_history/facts.html


----------



## sjc

Gables Girl:  When we were in Hawaii the pool girl would gather people's cups, she'd empty ashtrays, skim a leaf or two off the pool, pick up an odd towel here and there...nothing backbreaking.  I mentioned to her that she had a great job.  She said she came out on vacation, was so in awe; called her folks and said send my stuff, I'm not coming home.

Maine: Vacationed there every year for 12 years, Sebago.  Very nice.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Maine State Bird


BJ,

Speaking of Arkansas: Did you know the toothbrush was invented in Arkansas?

[quote author=Bacardi Jim date=09:43:58 PM]

No. I didn't know that. Are you sure?

[/quote]

Of course I'm sure. If it had been invented anywhere else it would have been called a teeth-brush.


----------



## tessa

customer service rep. for a home heating oil co and for a major newspaper. You have no idea how many crazy people are up at 4:30 am looking for their paper. 

Does Hawaii  have Whispernet?.


----------



## Wells83

I work as a secretary/paralegal for a law firm.


----------



## Gables Girl

tessa said:


> Does Hawaii have Whispernet?.


Yes, I've used it on Oahu, Maui and the Big Island. Worked like a charm, I buy too many books.

SJC, I don't think that pays what I'm used to, but when I retire as a part time job I'd love to work in one of the galleries. Right now I love it for vacations since it is so many hours behind the east coast my work can't catch up to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Maine State Bird


I thought it was the mosquito!










(Actually, it's the black-capped chickadee!)

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> BJ,
> 
> Speaking of Arkansas: Did you know the toothbrush was invented in Arkansas?
> 
> Of course I'm sure. If it had been invented anywhere else it would have been called a teeth-brush.


HA! Touché.

My one visit to Maine was in early May, that the black flies were as thick as.... well.... as thick as a really thick thing. And they BITE! They're like little armored mosquitoes.


----------



## WestPointer1968

I'm a retired Army Officer (LTC).  My career was in Logistics (supply, transportation, maintenance, medical).  When I retired from the Army, I worked for Greyhound Bus Lines as the regional manager for the northeast U.S. with my office in the Port Authority Bus Terminal in NYC.  Now I'm fully retired in beautiful Charleston, SC.  TMI, huh!?


----------



## supermom

My hubby owns his own auto dealership, which I like to contribute my opinion to often LOL  and I spend the rest of my time going to school (psych major) and raising our 3 kids and 4 dogs.


----------



## rla1996

I'm a cartographer.  I edit topographical maps of the ground before they go out to engineers who are going to build cool stuff like roads and shopping centers.  It a far cry from using my BA in creative writing, but it pays well, and my coworkers are all nice people-- so I can't complain.

RLA1996


----------



## Guest

rla1996 said:


> I'm a cartographer. I edit topographical maps of the ground before they go out to engineers who are going to build cool stuff like roads and shopping centers. It a far cry from using my BA in creative writing, but it pays well, and my coworkers are all nice people-- so I can't complain.
> 
> RLA1996












"Before I got paid to speak French, I was a cartographer. I made maps."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Before I got paid to speak French, I was a cartographer. I made maps."


You beat me to it.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> You beat me to it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I work for a utility, and specialize in natural gas-fired generation.

In fact, I am not responsible for your high heating bills.  However, I have been known to tell very persistent people that I get a rebate on other people's high heating bills.  and a/c bills, down here.

(I don't, and dad says if I don't stop telling people that, the angry old people at church are going to rob me at gunpoint.)



~robin


----------



## pidgeon92

I don't work (I happily retired a few years ago at 36). I hang out with my hounds and I make tutorials for the board.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm a proud and happy army wife


----------



## Ginny

What a diverse group!  I am an Airport Director for a commercial airport in East Texas.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Prior to the IT-related jobs I've had recently (well, the past 17 years), I held jobs as:

- River raft guide
- Gas station attendant
- Library book sorter
- Greenskeeper

Those were the jobs I enjoyed through high school and university.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Prior to the IT-related jobs I've had recently (well, the past 17 years), I held jobs as:
> 
> - Greenskeeper


----------



## Kristus412

I work for a large theme park in Orlando, Florida and I have a mouse for a boss. I work in the Security Communications Center on grave shift, more happens than you'd think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Prior to the IT-related jobs I've had recently (well, the past 17 years), I held jobs as:
> 
> - River raft guide
> - Gas station attendant
> - Library book sorter
> - Greenskeeper
> 
> Those were the jobs I enjoyed through high school and university.


But did you ever sell encyclopedias door-to-door? That's about as low as I ever got. Well, except for telemarketing, but that was a second job and I was pretty horrible at it.


----------



## cat616

I run a solid waste management company. I am assisted greatly by the people who work with me. DH is my Operations Manager.  Most of our staff have a hard time believing that I am the boss and not DH.  It is fortunate that we both have a good sense of humor and that all of them are very good at their jobs. You could say I am the CEO, IT Department, VP Finance, Payroll Officer, Office Manager etc.  It is much the same as running a household with children in it at varying degrees of maturity.

I would much prefer to be retired.  We are preparing for that now and hope to be out of here in 10 -> 15.  I suppose it will depend on just how long the current Financial Disaster will last.

I, like many others of my age, have done many things over the years.  I have pumped gas, washed hair, watched babies, birthed and raised 2 children, Secretary & Treasurer for our social club, legal secretary for a Trust lawyer (still have no idea why I was cold called in to interview for that one), Bookkeeping for a hardware store DH and I owned for over a decade, PTA president, dispatched for a busy trucking company and my greatest achievement ...... surviving almost 30 years of marriage so far..... to the same man!


----------



## Guest

Kristus412 said:


> I work for a large theme park in Orlando, Florida and I have a mouse for a boss. I work in the Security Communications Center on grave shift, more happens than you'd think.


So you have a Mickey Mouse job?


----------



## katiekat1066

I'm another former Navy Crypto Tech!  And ex-Army wife, and ex-office manager and I spent WAY too much time working at my family's hobby shop - Retail is NOT something I ever want to do again, especially on the management side.  Now I'm a lowly accounting clerk for an auto parts wholesaler, doing all the weird esoteric stuff that nobody else wants to do.  My dream is to win the lottery and finally get to finish my college degree - only problem is that I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.  I think the low point of my career path was short-order cook at a truck stop - 6 months of sheer h-e-double toothpicks that I put up with because the money was so good for the time and I got lots of overtime.  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> So you have a Mickey Mouse job?


Sush! She is not allowed to say anything bad about her job, nor to mention her company by name, upon penalty of death.


----------



## Kristus412

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sush! She is not allowed to say anything bad about her job, nor to mention her company by name, upon penalty of death.


Well I don't think they'd kill me but I was posting from a company computer and thought better of posting too much from here. The joys of a call center with internet access on grave shift and a site they haven't blocked us from being able to use.


----------



## Angela

Ginny said:


> What a diverse group! I am an Airport Director for a commercial airport in East Texas.


Ginny, we should meet for coffee one day soon!



Kristus412 said:


> I work for a large theme park in Orlando, Florida and I have a mouse for a boss. I work in the Security Communications Center on grave shift, more happens than you'd think.


I always dreamed of working there... I had planned on my "retirement" job to be at Six Flags-Astroworld, but they closed it down and there is nothing left of it!


----------



## Guest

I've put this off long enough so here goes.

I work permanent/part time for a lumber mill as a glorified guard.  basically, I am a floater have a wide range of training to cover a lot of different jobs here as needed.

If needed to, I can inspect loads, weigh trucks, do quality assurance inspections on logs, operate the drying kilns and if need be, fight small fires.

Mainly, I work Saturday and Sunday for 12 hours each.  I get paid for 30 hours and receive full benefits.  When ever someone goes on vacation or is sick, I get called in.  

The company has a strict no over time policy right now.  Being part time, it doesn't usually apply to me so there are times I'll get up to 60 hours a week.

I spend most of my time on line, reading, or watching DVDs and doing a tour every couple of hours.

I like the job because I am here alone, it's usually not stressful and it's enough to pay the bills.

Many people have gone through this job thinking it was too boring.  i feel they lacked imagination.. I love it.  After today I'd normally have 5 days off. 

This week is Thanksgiving so I get two extra 8 hour shifts...woo hoo! i love holidays!

When interviewing for this job, the woman asked me, "How well do you get along with others?"

"Just as well as they'll let me."  I thought I blew it there but I got hired.

I am or was also a certified class one wastwater plant operator.  I lost my job when the city privatized the job and the new company and I didn't get along.  

A class one is as high as you can get in GA.  To get another job in that field, I'd have to move somewhere like Atlanta and no thanks.  I like it here just fine.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Vampyre said:


> I've put this off long enough so here goes.
> 
> I work permanent/part time for a lumber mill as a glorified guard. basically, I am a floater have a wide range of training to cover a lot of different jobs here as needed.
> 
> If needed to, I can inspect loads, weigh trucks, do quality assurance inspections on logs, operate the drying kilns and if need be, fight small fires.
> 
> Mainly, I work Saturday and Sunday for 12 hours each. I get paid for 30 hours and receive full benefits. When ever someone goes on vacation or is sick, I get called in.
> 
> The company has a strict no over time policy right now. Being part time, it doesn't usually apply to me so there are times I'll get up to 60 hours a week.
> 
> I spend most of my time on line, reading, or watching DVDs and doing a tour every couple of hours.
> 
> I like the job because I am here alone, it's usually not stressful and it's enough to pay the bills.
> 
> Many people have gone through this job thinking it was too boring. i feel they lacked imagination.. I love it. After today I'd normally have 5 days off.
> 
> This week is Thanksgiving so I get two extra 8 hour shifts...woo hoo! i love holidays!
> 
> When interviewing for this job, the woman asked me, "How well do you get along with others?"
> 
> "Just as well as they'll let me." I thought I blew it there but I got hired.
> 
> I am or was also a certified class one wastwater plant operator. I lost my job when the city privatized the job and the new company and I didn't get along.
> 
> A class one is as high as you can get in GA. To get another job in that field, I'd have to move somewhere like Atlanta and no thanks. I like it here just fine.


Sounds good to me Vampyre!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I've put this off long enough so here goes.
> 
> I work permanent/part time for a lumber mill as a glorified guard. basically, I am a floater have a wide range of training to cover a lot of different jobs here as needed.


Now I no longer have to wonder what kind of job lets you read and download and generally have fun.



> When interviewing for this job, the woman asked me, "How well do you get along with others?"
> 
> "Just as well as they'll let me." I thought I blew it there but I got hired.


Good answer.



> I am or was also a certified class one wastwater plant operator. I lost my job when the city privatized the job and the new company and I didn't get along.


I worked for city government for 11 years, but left before full pension. Worth it, though. I have a defined pension plan not dependent on the stock market like a 401K.

Sounds like a great job, Vamp, and as long as it pays the bills, what more can you ask.


----------



## Guest

It's not a world shaking job but it's nice and quite most of the time. I have had to put out 5 small fires since I've been here but that was mostly in the first year.

I even weighed a truck this morning! There is an egg plant in town(2 actually) We have the only scale close by so they weigh in and out here. They are hauled in liquid form in tanker trailers. Time for a nap.

Not a great pic of the office monitor










What goes on outside during the week...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We have an eggplant here too









Betsy


----------



## Guest




----------



## cat616

Vampyre said:


> I am or was also a certified class one wastwater plant operator. I lost my job when the city privatized the job and the new company and I didn't get along.


I guess they wouldn't let you...


----------



## Guest

Yep, pretty much...and I did make a serious mistake that got them fined $10,000.00 by the EPA..

OOOpsi!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


>


LOL!


----------



## cat616

Vampyre said:


> Yep, pretty much...and I did make a serious mistake that got them fined $10,000.00 by the EPA..
> 
> OOOpsi!


 
Yep, That would do it!


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Trivia comment...Maine is the only state that doesn't have a Red Lobster restaurant. I wonder why?....LOL
> 
> L


*Can't figure out why we only have 1 in the entire NYC area....and it's nowhere near me *


----------



## chynared21

Jeff said:


> BJ,
> 
> Speaking of Arkansas: Did you know the toothbrush was invented in Arkansas?
> 
> Of course I'm sure. If it had been invented anywhere else it would have been called a teeth-brush.


*LMAO Jeff...thanks for a great laugh ;-p*


----------



## ScrappingForever

What a great thread! 

I was a linguist in the Federal govt. for 18 years. Things changed so drastically after 9/11 that I was miserable, so DH said, why don't you quit. After I picked myself up off of the floor, I agreed! Now, I'm a WAHM creating digital scrapbooking products for Scrap Girls. Life doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## chynared21

ScrappingForever said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I was a linguist in the Federal govt. for 18 years. Things changed so drastically after 9/11 that I was miserable, so DH said, why don't you quit. After I picked myself up off of the floor, I agreed! Now, I'm a WAHM creating digital scrapbooking products for Scrap Girls. Life doesn't get any better than this!


*Many people had a career change after 9/11. My mom is a WTC survivor and after walking home to Queens she reported for work the next day in the satellite office in Jersey City. That lasted for a few months and then she among plenty of others were laid off.

I'm glad that you're happy with what you're doing...sounds like so much fun and you can be there for the boys when they need you )*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Jan!

Glad Mike convinced you to join the party!

I've copied the link to your scrapbooking pages here
http://scrapgirls.com.ipbhost.com/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=41

Where did you work for the gov't? I "retired" after 21 years, in 1998 to follow my passion, quilting.

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Thanks Betsy!

I worked at NSA. Shhh....don't tell anyone.


----------



## TM

I work at home for a great, but small company. That means I get to wear lots of hats: management, IT (including programming I love playing in Excel and create custom apps), data entry, suctomer service...

I also occaisionally do some document design on the side... plus i help on the farm and in my Dad's business sometimes.

One of my best frei nds travels constantly giving seminars and training classes. After a lot of discussion, I am now also working with her to get some of her programs online, hoping to not only make us some extra money, but cut back on her travel time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> Thanks Betsy!
> 
> I worked at NSA. Shhh....don't tell anyone.


I worked for the Defense Mapping Agency which became National Imagery and Mapping Agency (NIMA--we called it "Enima") and now it's something else. Have friends who work for the Agency.

Are you in MD then?

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Yeah, we're just north of Annapolis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm over that way fairly often.  Maybe we could have KindleCoffee sometime, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

One of my favorite jobs was river-rafting, which I did full-time in the summers for 7 years. It was a great way to pay for my college, and to be outside all summer long.

This is me (yes, I had hair then) and the owner of the company. At low-water we'd use paddle and oar-powered rafts, but through most of the rafting season we used 22' pontoon boats like the ones behind us. They're assembled from Korean war surplus bridge pontoons, and powered by 35HP outboard engines. You could get some thrilling rides with those boats.


----------



## Jeff

Everyone here is much too polite to mention that you once had HAIR.


----------



## Guest

ScrappingForever said:


> Thanks Betsy!
> 
> I worked at NSA. Shhh....don't tell anyone.


*warns Teninx*


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> *warns Teninx*


How did I miss that?

Now I have somebody has to kill her. I'm too old for wet work.


----------



## farmwife99

As my name hints........................  I'm a farmwife.
I do have a job off the farm also as a Desktop Lead in a publishing company.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> Everyone here is much too polite to mention that you once had HAIR.


Yes, it was fun to have while it lasted.


----------



## Dori

Hair today,  gone tomorrow.

I am long retired from banking.  I enjoyed working at Churchill Downs on Derby Day for 10 years.  I was a money counter.  (Not actually a counter but a person that counted money.)


----------



## farmwife99

Jeff said:


> Everyone here is much too polite to mention that you once had HAIR.


Harvey-
God made only a number of perfect heads - the rest he covered with hair.


----------



## Jeff

I don't miss it much. But there's something I miss - I forget what it was.


----------



## KBoards Admin

farmwife99 said:


> Harvey-
> God made only a number of perfect heads - the rest he covered with hair.


^ I need to remember that one.

I was fit back then, too. Like my hair, that didn't last long either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yo, Harvey!

Time for a textile discussion....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yo, Harvey!
> 
> Time for a textile discussion....
> 
> Betsy


Do I spy some crocking on those cutoffs?

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Please stop! My wife will make me take down the forum!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Do I spy some crocking on those cutoffs?
> 
> L


Yes indeed you do, Leslie, good eye...
and the torn edges give a lovely texture...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes indeed you do, Leslie, good eye...
> and the torn edges give a lovely texture...
> 
> Betsy


And the colors go well with the flesh tones.


----------



## KBoards Admin

My flesh tone is changing as we speak.


----------



## Angela

Harvey said:


> My flesh tone is changing as we speak.


poor Harvey...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, still got those shorts?

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Now the image of *that* would get a good laugh around here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

You're a brave and secure man, Harvey.  There will be NO pictures of me posted on this board.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Oh, I'll show you me...wrapped in my skin!










L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice skin!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> My flesh tone is changing as we speak.


*looks around for Vampy*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nice skin, Leslie.  I notice you dyed your hair to match the color.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Nice skin, Leslie. I notice you dyed your hair to match the color.


Yes. I spent alot of time on that.

In case anyone is wondering, that is in front of the SAAB dealership in Trollhatten, Sweden. Ask me about the international purchase program!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Yes. I spent alot of time on that.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, that is in front of the SAAB dealership in Trollhatten, Sweden. Ask me about the international purchase program!
> 
> L


One of the lawyers I worked for went to Germany to buy his Porsches. Claimed he saved a ton of money.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> One of the lawyers I worked for went to Germany to buy his Porsches. Claimed he saved a ton of money.


I am not sure I would say I saved a ton of money but there were purchase incentives and we had a great vacation. And I am still driving the same car, here in the US.

L


----------



## Guest

Does that include what he paid to ship it back to the USA?


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Does that include what he paid to ship it back to the USA?


You don't pay for shipping. At least, I didn't, through the SAAB program. I assume Porsche does the same thing.

L


----------



## Dori

Beautiful Vehicle.  You look so good in that color.


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Beautiful Vehicle. You look so good in that color.


Ah, thank you. It is a great car. I love it!


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Ah, thank you. It is a great car. I love it!


I am hoping my next car is a convertible.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> I am hoping my next car is a convertible.


I used to have a stick shift Mustang convertible and loved it. It was my favorite car, but started having grandbabies and it wasn't safe. Traded it in for a SUV. Still miss it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've got a Miata and love it.  Plus we've got another car with a Targa top (you can pull out the roof and stash it behind the seat.  Love open cars...

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I used to have a stick shift Mustang convertible and loved it. It was my favorite car, but started having grandbabies and it wasn't safe. Traded it in for a SUV. Still miss it.


Grandbabies are exactly why I am no longer driving a sports car!! But, now that I don't live near the grandkids and they are getting older, I will definitely go back to the sports car ASAP!!


----------



## Delby

I'm a Blast Furnace Operator, my furnace is used for lead.  Part of the operation for recycling old batteries for a battery company.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I have my BA in Drama. But I work as an AV tech for a school. (Remember the geeky kids who set up the filmstrips in elemetary school? That's me, just with PowerPoint now...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Delby said:


> I'm a Blast Furnace Operator, my furnace is used for lead. Part of the operation for recycling old batteries for a battery company.


That sounds like a Mike Rowe kind of job. Isn't it dangerous working around lead?


----------



## ak rain

I am a librarian in a small community in Alaska.
sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Cool! (Literally.)

Where in Alaska? I have a friend from Palmer, AK.


----------



## Angela

sylvia said:


> I am a librarian in a small community in Alaska.
> sylvia


I got to help out in the library while in high school! Cool job!


----------



## ak rain

Gustavus, AK, population 387 sunlight between 10 and 3 this time of year.  it is a lot darker in Palmer, AK
sylvia


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'm a full time student and full time little sister.


----------



## KBoards Admin

sylvia said:


> Gustavus, AK, population 387 sunlight between 10 and 3 this time of year. it is a lot darker in Palmer, AK
> sylvia


Wow. I worked in Anchorage off and on for about six months, about 15 years ago. I loved that. Didn't get to explore much, but I drove to Seward, saw Portage Glacier, and got in a couple of trips to Juneau.


----------



## TM

Harvey said:


> Wow. I worked in Anchorage off and on for about six months, about 15 years ago. I loved that. Didn't get to explore much, but I drove to Seward, saw Portage Glacier, and got in a couple of trips to Juneau.


I would love to spend time in Alsaka! I can work from about anyuwhere (just need power and electricity) but family keeps me where i am (and i so want to move!).


----------



## drenee

I decided to bump this thread up.  We have a lot of new members and it would be nice to know what they do for a living.  
deb


----------



## intinst

I am an A&P Mechanic, specializing in interior installation (get it,intinst?  ) for one of the top 3 business aircraft manufacturers in the world. (Where we place depends on who you talk to) Been working on planes since 1973 and at Dassault Falcon Jet since 1977.


----------



## drenee

^^thank you for explaining that.  I have been wondering.  
deb


----------



## Harmakhet

Hadn't seen the thread back when I joined so I'll bite:

I am a technical artist/animator for a Casino game company.  Digital media mostly although my focus is in doing vector art and coloring other people's linework (I'm a glorified Tracer).  I do also put together animations and do post production work for those in After Effects.  Not being one to sit idle I tend to do all the IT work for our department (even though we have a full blown IT department which I used to be part of when I started in the company.) and deal with outside vendors for glass art for our games.

The company I work for is primarily in the Class II gaming market (Tribal customers mostly in Oklahoma) although we are in a few other markets (not Vegas).


Harm


----------



## LSbookend

I teach physical sciences at a high school.


----------



## drenee

^^^Wow.  Really interesting.  
Thanks for sharing.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ah the mystery of intinst's user name is revealed at last! I had been wondering. Intractable instructor? Intent on being Institutionalized? No! Interior installation!


----------



## CegAbq

I am an attorney. I call myself a "poverty law attorney" because I provide legal services to low-income people. I work for a program that provides legal advice over the telephone and am an "accidental techie" taking care of the programs technology needs.


----------



## drenee

^^ I work with attorneys all the time and you are my favorite kind of attorney.  
deb


----------



## Dori

I rock, I pet my dog, I eat lunches out and on the 3rd of each month I go online to see if the government made a deposit to my checking.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

I am usually a SAHM but sometimes I fill in as a secretary at my parents' company.  We make precast concrete.  So we deal with steps, septic tanks, burial vaults and commercial stuff.  Before Christmas I go to work at the call center for LLBean.  Love both the jobs.


----------



## Thumper

I make stuff up for a living.
It's quite fun...I highly recommend it.


----------



## KCFoggin

I am a paralegal for the last 30 years.


----------



## CoolMom1960

I am currently underemployed!  I work for an Adult Education program in Indiana doing the data entry and reporting to the state.  I was just certified yesterday to administer CASAS tests to non-english speaking learners.  I am also an accidental IT troubleshooter in my building.

BK- before kids - I was a database programmer for a defense contractor.  I have degrees in Industrial Management and Data Processing.


----------



## Anju 

I was an optician, worked for a bank (yes Dori in loans), bookkeeper for a couple of title insurance companies, secretary for a couple of defense contractors, which were gobbled up by a bigger defense contractor (dealt with all the ?? places in DC area and pretty nice folks), retired in 2000 as soon as I could and moved to Mexico where I actually "ran" the church office and the church after the Anglican priest had a heart attack and was out of commission for several years.  The new priest and I did not get along so I quit and I am now involved in the founding of a Presbyterian mission church.

My main job is to read, and play on kindleboards and look for Easter eggs, and I lead a taoist t'ai chi group.


----------



## drenee

Thumper said:


> I make stuff up for a living.
> It's quite fun...I highly recommend it.


I was married to someone who did that. Note the word was. 
JK. I know you mean you write stuff and we get to read it. 
deb


----------



## dixielogs

Well, I teach 12th grade, but will retire after this year as all 3 of my kids graduate from HS. I have taught for the past 12 years. I also help my husband in his business. We started out with log homes - I design and he builds. However, we found that most people seem more interested in quantity of house rather than quality of house, so we switched focus and now import Tulikivi masonry heaters from Finland and install them through out the south east these photos need to be updated since this is finished, but I can never remember to take pictures of my own house!


----------



## drenee

OMG!!!  I love the house.  I was looking online at log homes today.  I am looking to move and would love, love, love a log home.  Thanks for sharing.
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

I worked for a major oil company for 35.5 years.  The last position I held was IT Security and Controls advisor for the Midwest and West Coast Region.  I retired in December 2008 and never looked back.  I'm enjoying my retirement and my Kindle.
jp


----------



## JetJammer

Air Traffic Controller, EnRoute option (if you don't fly, don't even TRY to figure that part out  ).  I sometimes say I have the world's best job - I spend my days telling people where to go, and they HAVE to go there!

And yes, that also explains the user name.

Hmm, been controlling airplanes for a little over 21 years.  Okay, now I feel old...


----------



## Tippy

I work or Federal Court - Clerk of Courts office - 28 years.  Have loved it from day 1 -- the same day I dropped the coffee pot and broke it.


----------



## drenee

I have wanted to work in Federal Court.  Awesome job.
deb


----------



## Kathy

I am a software trainer. I teach medical software for a large company. We specialize in electronic medical records. Fun job with lots of travel. I work for the Maternal Fetal Medicine division. We also have Pediatric Cardiology and Neonatal Intensive Care divisions. Just really happy to have a great job at this time, with so many out of work.


----------



## NurseLisa

Registered Nurse........I am an RN Case Manager, and I work with soldiers who are deploying and returning from deployments.....a job I find very rewarding because I have a very special place in my heart for our soldiers!


----------



## crca56

i am a barber/hairstylist since 1973. started when i was 16 and i still enjoy it


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I decided to bump this thread up. We have a lot of new members and it would be nice to know what they do for a living.
> deb


Great idea, Deb! Thanks for resurrecting this thread. It is one of my favorites.

L

Oh, in case anyone was wondering, I am a registered nurse. Florence Nightingale is my hero.


----------



## ladyknight33

I am an accounting manager with a local government going into my 3rd year . Before that I was a customer service manager for the water department for a differ local government 2 yrs and an accountant 10 yr. Before that an inventory accountant for McDonnell Douglas now Boeing 8 years and during that time worked for HR Block 15 yrs. Finally gave up HR Block to work for myself on my time and terms   .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I started out as a Navy officer teaching sailors basic calculus at the Naval Nuclear Power School in Orlando.  Married DH, also a Naval Officer, and subsequently moved back and forth across the ocean several times.  Started with HR Block in 1987 when my son was starting preschool and have worked tax seasons ever since.  Earned my EA in 1998; that's an IRS issued tax pro credential.  Currently, I work out of the HRB office in the Pentagon, which is nice as my hours are automatically controlled by when we're allowed to physically be in the building.  Also, I'm senior enough that no one gives me any trouble if I need to take an extra day now and then.  Next week will be the killer week. . .especially as I'm also active with my church choir so will have services or rehearsals several nights.  I'll be haunting this place much more after the next couple of weeks are past. . .aiming at Leslie's 7000 posts. . . .

Ann


----------



## ferretluver

I am currently unemployed. So till this stinking economy gets better I will be enjoying my Kindle and these boards.
I am spending way too much time on these boards and my Kindle then I have been looking for a job. 


ferret


----------



## drenee

ferretluver said:


> I am currently unemployed. So till this stinking economy gets better I will be enjoying my Kindle and these boards.
> I am spending way too much time on these boards and my Kindle then I have been looking for a job.
> 
> ferret


So sorry to hear about your current unemployment. Glad you're hanging out here. 
deb


----------



## ferretluver

drenee said:


> So sorry to hear about your current unemployment. Glad you're hanging out here.
> deb


Thank You Deb. The only thing that is keeping my sanity right now(except the egg hunt) are these boards and my Kindle.
I am just trying to be positive in these trying times.

ferret


----------



## drenee

I too find reading to be a great therapy in times of trial.  Hang in there.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I started out professionally as a rocket scientist (kinda).
Really - worked on ion-drive propulsion project at NASA Lewis Research Labs.
Major in Physics, minor in math.
Got into computers early in the first generation.
Worked mostly in data communications arena.
Worked for GE putting Timesharing into the marketplace in the mid 60s.
Later worked for a firm combining timesharing and microfilm technologies.
Was a fed govt employee with the Price Commission in the Nixon Admin.
Director of a UN function based in London, 60% travel in the developing world. Largest Social Science Project.
Lead technology at the SOURCE - early on Internet-type using x25 technology.
Now doing program management (PMI certified PMP) for General Dynamics.  Doing work for Fed.
Fun stuff - if I didn't get paid to do it, I would have to pay to be allowed to play with it.
Once had a T1 line in my basement with a couple G3 servers running a commercial Internet service for a startup.
Oh, Yeah spent 10 years working for myself (was not a success or you would have heard of me).


----------



## BurBunny

Fascinating Geoff!

Went to school and got BS in Poli Sci/Econ.  Planned to be an attorney with career in politics, but after working in firms as a paralegal in college to put myself through, realized I only liked the study of law, not the practice.  

Got burned out on politics after a stint as an elected state official, so went a totally different direction.

Became a Realtor, loved it, but after diagnosis with Lupus and Fibromyalgia, realized it was hurting me physically.  

Created a business of Priceline and Hotwire hotel bidding for cruisers, as travel was my passion, which morphed into me being a cruise specialist travel agent (with a separate business of dive travel as well).  Now am nationally quoted in trades and consumer pubs, have fabulous clients, and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Sweety18

I'm a jobless recently graduated accountant.  Can't seem to find a job, but still trying to say positive


----------



## geoffthomas

Sweety18 said:



> I'm a jobless recently graduated accountant. Can't seem to find a job, but still trying to say positive


What geographic area are you looking in? I have twin sons that are 40. Both are CPAs.
One lives in West Palm Beach, FL and the other's practice is in Dupont Circle in Wash, DC.
They might know of openings.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm a stay at home mom.  I teach homeschool to my son (age 6), niece (age 6), nephews (ages 8 and 10).  Sometimes I do a part-time computer job working for ChaCha.com.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I currently am an Admin. Assistant for an aerial surveying and mapping company.  I love my job it is very diverse in that I get to meet lots of different people, do payroll for the local office, invoicing and I also sell "stock" photos (we have historical coverage of the greater Tucson area dating back to 1953) we recently obtained a 1936 coverage.  Very interesting work.  I also work for the same company as RLA1996.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I too find reading to be a great therapy in times of trial. Hang in there.
> deb


It's also good therapy during boring conferences. I finished one book during the sessions this morning and started a second this afternoon. Even with my Kindle, I couldn't take it anymore and decided to come back my room for a break. I suppose I should go back for the closing session at 4 pm.

However, I discovered Dennis Quaid is speaking tomorrow. That might be fun to see hear.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> However, I discovered Dennis Quaid is speaking tomorrow. That might be fun to see hear.
> 
> L


Ohhh, we love pics of cute guys. Better see what you can do about that.
deb


----------



## dablab

I am an RN working in a Medical ICU unit/transitional care unit.  Graduated last May.  Had been an LPN for 24 yrs previously.  

Dot


----------



## ladyvolz

I am a risk manager for a wholesale distributor. Prior to that I was a Claims Adjuster and then a Supervisor for a large Third Party Administrator handling work comp for self-insureds/large deductible clients.  And before that I was a long time paralegal.


----------



## Shawna

I'm an ER RN.  As well, I'm a Sexual Assault Nurse Examiner and Forensic Nurse Examiner (although, I'm not currently practicing these 2 specialties).  I love my work - thank goodness!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Ohhh, we love pics of cute guys. Better see what you can do about that.
> deb


Not bad for a fifty-something geezer, huh? We'll see how he looks tomorrow.


----------



## kdawna

For 20 yrs I worked in mainly hospitals as a staff RN. I had some major medical problems and had to quit working. My husband and I then became foster parents (after raising 4 children... one of his, one of mine and two of ours). We couldn't resist and ended up adopting three of our foster children we have had since they were babies. They are now 11,9 and 7.(they all have ADHD and one is on the Autism Spectrum) Our other children are 32, 31,24, 25. My grandaughter is here most of the time, since my 25 yr old daughter just started LPN school. They keep me young! My husband is a driver's lisense examiner(he can't wait to retire!)
Kdawna


----------



## drenee

Kdawna, what an inspiring story.  I admire you so much.  Thank goodness for folks like you who will take in foster kids.  

A driver's license examiner; wow.  Brave man.  Brave brave man.
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Kdawna, what an inspiring story. I admire you so much. Thank goodness for folks like you who will take in foster kids.
> 
> A driver's license examiner; wow. Brave man. Brave brave man.
> deb


ditto ditto ditto


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

For those who are jobless, you can apply at ChaCha.com....its a computer job.  People ask you questions, and you search for their answers.  Its not a scam, I work there.  They pay direct deposit.  If you have any questions feel free to ask me.  Just know its not a big source of income. Its not fun needing money, and this might help with some financial problems.  I got this job to help pay for Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## Ruby296

I am currently a f/t SAHM to 2 girls 8 and 5.5........does that count?? 

In my previous life I was a social worker, mainly working w/adolescent males in residential treatment.  Their issues ran the gamut from delinquent behavioral issues to true psychiatric issues that involved every pschotropic med on the planet.  I had a well thumbed DSM IV on my desk at all times.  My first job was in Child Protective Services and I figured if I could do that I could do anything.  I've also worked with kids in traditional foster care, as well as therapeutic foster care.


----------



## drenee

Ruby, that absolutely counts.  SAHM are one of the most important jobs.  

Social worker to adolescent males, CPS worker; very intense.  I don't know how you did it.


----------



## Ruby296

drenee said:


> Ruby, that absolutely counts. SAHM are one of the most important jobs.
> 
> Social worker to adolescent males, CPS worker; very intense. I don't know how you did it.


Thank you! I think being a SAHM is important too, but I know there are some that don't realize how tough/hard it is.

I was much younger/idealistic when I first got into the field, but I will say it was very eye opening. I grew up in a very small town in NY (Cooperstown). Went to a very small undergraduate school (Alfred Univ) and majored in fine art....not a very "lucrative" degree, but I had fun for 4 yrs.! I soon realized that I had better go back to school and get a graduate degree, but wasn't sure in what, so I got an MS in Art Ed (I'm also a certified K-12 Art teacher). Couldn't find a job, so coming from a long line of social workers got into that. CPS hired me w/out the MSW and I quickly learned how desperate they were for employees. I only lasted about 13 months before a client threatened my life w/a gun. I knew that I had to get my MSW to get into a more clinical setting so I went back to school again while working full time. It was tough, long hours and such, but I was single/kidless and I could sleep on the weekends. I can't do that anymore!!!


----------



## drenee

Ruby,
I was a SAHM for many years.  I loved it and I have three awesome kids, now adults, to prove the fruit of my labors.  Enjoy your time with your kids.  The time goes by quicker than you think.


----------



## webhill

I'm a veterinarian in companion animal practice - mostly dogs and cats, but I also treat ferrets, rabbits, small rodents, reptiles, and the goats and ducks who live at our hospital.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

webhill said:


> I'm a veterinarian in companion animal practice - mostly dogs and cats, but I also treat ferrets, rabbits, small rodents, reptiles, and the goats and ducks who live at our hospital.


That is one of my dreams.....I love working with animals.


----------



## cheeki

HS Spanish teacher....  29 years and counting.


----------



## Ruby296

drenee said:


> Ruby,
> I was a SAHM for many years. I loved it and I have three awesome kids, now adults, to prove the fruit of my labors. Enjoy your time with your kids. The time goes by quicker than you think.


Awesome kids=Awesome adults.......that is definitely our goal too. I do try and make the most of everyday with them. They are growing up right before my eyes and I know that soon they'll be asking for the car keys.


----------



## drenee

My ex used to say you're not raising kids, you're raising future adults. 

He was capable of a few intelligent comments.  LOL.


----------



## Ruby296

drenee said:


> My ex used to say you're not raising kids, you're raising future adults.
> 
> He was capable of a few intelligent comments. LOL.


I have to agree with your ex on that one!


----------



## chynared21

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you! I think being a SAHM is important too, but I know there are some that don't realize how tough/hard it is.


*I'm a SAHM too and sometimes I think it's underrated...but funny how I came across you post after seeing this book that is yet to be released...

*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm a stay at home mom too, and I teach the kids school.  I'm hoping they won't get sick of me.  LOL!!!  This is my second year of being able to stay home.


----------



## pomlover2586

I woul love to be a SAHM or a SAHW [since i currently have no kids] lol


----------



## Cindergayle

I am an Educational Assistant . I work with children in a Resource Classroom in grades 5-8.  I was a stay at home mom when my girls were at home. One of my daughters is a stay at home mom. She stopped teaching when her daughter was born. My other daughter teaches ballet and takes her daughter to work with her. I think that it is great when you can be at home with your children. We need more stay at home moms.


----------



## MichelleR

I lost my job, because the FMLA ran out before my mother's need for my care did, but I was a travel agent. Now, well, I guess I'm a writer who needs to start typing.


----------



## ricky

Until I was 37 and got my B.S. in Finance, I worked for a large animal vet, took creek samples for the USGS, worked in a darkroom, ran a Chief printing press, silkscreened, was a research assistant at a local University, did quite a bit of archaeological illustration, was a fire lookout, worked at an upscale seafood restaurant, in the back, where I learned that crabs hate us, among other things...I was wild, saving up as much money as I could for usually two years, then quitting my job, and going to camp and hike for a few months. Then getting another job. When I decided to have a socially acceptable goal, not just taking college classes because I was interested in the subject matter, I settled down and did it. Then I worked for County Social Services, and have recently taken an early retirement, with a small pension, mainly due to health reasons, although I refuse to ask for any Disability. Guess it's the way I was brought up...


----------



## RangerXenos

pomlover2586 said:


> I woul love to be a SAHM or a SAHW [since i currently have no kids] lol


If you can figure out how to be a SAHW, can you let me know and I'll try to talk my DH into it? 

I work as a staff accountant at a small manufacturing company.


----------



## intinst

RangerXenos said:


> If you can figure out how to be a SAHW, can you let me know and I'll try to talk my DH into it?
> 
> I work as a staff accountant at a small manufacturing company.


My kids are grown and I'm ready to be a SAHH!


----------



## chynared21

pomlover2586 said:


> I woul love to be a SAHM or a SAHW [since i currently have no kids] lol


*LMAO...I love it!*


----------



## chynared21

intinst said:


> My kids are grown and I'm ready to be a SAHH!


*Oh geez...I can't imagine going back into the workforce when DD is grown *


----------



## intinst

chynared21 said:


> *Oh geez...I can't imagine going back into the workforce when DD is grown *


Forgot to mention it earlier, Congratulations on reaching 2000 posts, a fairly select group you are in now! (10!)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats on the new rank   I just hit 500 yesterday


----------



## Anju 

My nephew was a SAHD and his kids are great!

I am a SAHW - but then I'm retired - DH is still working, part time, but working.


----------



## Ruby296

chynared21 said:


> *Oh geez...I can't imagine going back into the workforce when DD is grown *


Me either! I have been out of the "real world" for almost 9 yrs. now. I also love not having to wear "work clothes" anymore


----------



## EllenR

After 14 years as a SAHM, I went back to work as a medical transcriptionist 3 years ago, which is my current profession. I work from home, however, so no work clothes.  I work in my slippers every day!

EllenR


----------



## tessa

I'm a stay at home grandma  I gave up  my job 7 years ago when my daughter got divorce to watch my grandsons (now 13 and 11).

I'm having more fun doing things with my grandsons than I did with my kids. 

Tessa


----------



## ak rain

I am back to work after being a Stay at home. its hard going back, my kids 10, 15. Working has allowed me some toys for me i.e. my kindle, my bicycle. I also work part time and in a job where my kids join me after school. like what you do do what you like at least when possible
sylvia


----------



## beachgrl

Iam a semi- retired teacher. After 17 years of full time teaching  I've been substituting in my local elementary school for five years and usually teach about four days a week.  I love my Kindle because I no longer carry a DTB in my bookbag.  The Kindle is so much lighter!! I need to sign off now to get there on time.


----------



## Karen

I am a SAHM who also works from home.  My husband & I are alternative farming.  We have a small farm with 9 greenhouses.  We grow annuals, veggie plants, herbs, some perennials & tropicals for retail.  No commuting involved, we just walk out the back door & we are there.  It's great, we work part time December to February, Full time (7 days a week) March to mid June. Then it's beach and travel time, except when the kids are in school.


----------



## chynared21

intinst said:


> Forgot to mention it earlier, Congratulations on reaching 2000 posts, a fairly select group you are in now! (10!)


*Thanks intinst! Lol...probably would have been higher if not for the server issues *


----------



## Leslie

Karen said:


> I am a SAHM who also works from home. My husband & I are alternative farming. We have a small farm with 9 greenhouses. We grow annuals, veggie plants, herbs, some perennials & tropicals for retail. No commuting involved, we just walk out the back door & we are there. It's great, we work part time December to February, Full time (7 days a week) March to mid June. Then it's beach and travel time, except when the kids are in school.


Where are you located to do this? Just curious...

L


----------



## crosj

As of April 1, 2009 I was the proud owner of the first doggie daycare in San Jose, CA.  I retired and
now are just doing a few dogs out of my house.  Loved my work but after 12 years I finally had to
hang it up.


----------



## Tippy

Ruby296 said:


> I am currently a f/t SAHM to 2 girls 8 and 5.5........does that count??


I raised a daughter by myself. Thus entering and remaining in the work force was a necessity for me -- not a choice. The work of a SAHM is immensely important and too often underrated as a job. It takes hard work, dedication and sacrifice to be a SAHM. I applaud your work and the difference your choice makes in the lives of your children.


----------



## MissMolly

I am a pediatrician and mommy to 2 beautiful kiddos!


----------



## Sher-Ia

I'm a full time RN in an Emergency Department  (Thinking about retiring!)


----------



## jaylynn

This thread is fascinating.

I'm a pediatrician too, and mom to two teens (well, one will be a teen soon).  Guess which job is harder?!


----------



## drenee

The teens.  Been there, done that.  Survived, I might add.


----------



## jaylynn

Good to know.  I'm worried, sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm a SAHQ (stay-at-home-quilter).  Many quilters have full time jobs, I'm lucky!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

I'm a fourth grade teacher.


----------



## Anju 

I never had teenagers (or children for that fact) but I was one, and I barely survived that - don't know how my mother survived though.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I'm a magazine writer and editor.


----------



## kguthrie

I sell cars.


----------



## russr19

I'm a Land Surveyor


----------



## drenee

I am so happy everyone is contributing to this thread.  It is so interesting and we are so diverse.  
Thanks


----------



## Tippy

drenee said:


> The teens. Been there, done that. Survived, I might add.


Congratulations drenee. I actually enjoyed the teen age years. But heaven protect us from 6th grade to 8th grade girls. My daughter was a real pill during that time frame.


----------



## drenee

Their dad and I held the belief that if we were just a bit "off the wall," that our kids would turn out more "normal".  We have three great adults, but they think we've a bit tiched in the head.  LOL.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Their dad and I held the belief that if we were just a bit "off the wall," that our kids would turn out more "normal". We have three great adults, but they think we've a bit tiched in the head. LOL.


Good plan. I think I may try that with mine.


----------



## sheltiemom

I would have loved to be a SAHM and a SAHQ, but had 2 kids to raise by myself so I kept on being a MT(ASCP)SBB - medical technologist with a specialist in Blood Banking.


----------



## jpmorgan49

My wife and I have 3 girls.  When our first daughter was a year and a week old my wife had twin girls.  Yes, 3 babies in diapers.  My wife was a SAHM and earned her pay!  I remember when the twins were born I'd get up and feed the twins their 3am feeding so she could sleep.  One twin on each thigh with a bottle.  Those were the good old days...  Oh, now the twins are almost 31 and doing fine. Our girls were great kids and caused very few problems, really.... 
jp


----------



## CegAbq

jpmorgan49 said:


> My wife and I have 3 girls. When our first daughter was a year and a week old my wife had twin girls. Yes, 3 babies in diapers.


Our girl-boy twins were born when our daughter was 22 months old. Been there / done that. Twins are now 20 & our eldest is 22 - all in college. It was intense and I was a SAHM until the twins were 18 months old. That's when I entered law school. As I tell people - law school WAS NOT done with GRACE! lol

I had a special U-shaped pillow so I could nurse them both at once. I've got pics of them nursing, me tatting lace for their baby bonnets and reading to my 2 year old - all at the same time!

The whole experience definitely honed our multi-tasking skills!


----------



## KBoards Admin

CegAbq said:


> I had a special U-shaped pillow so I could nurse them both at once. I've got pics of them nursing, me tatting lace for their baby bonnets and reading to my 2 year old - all at the same time!
> The whole experience definitely honed our multi-tasking skills!


My wife had one of those pillows too, and would occasionally nurse our twins simultaneously. I don't know how my wife kept track of it, she made a point of balancing out who got left side, right side and she would alternate them from one feeding to the next.

When we switched to formula, it was such a huge expense that it really had me appreciating the wonder of mother's milk!


----------



## geoffthomas

Harvey,
I think we ought to start a twin thread.
My boys are 40 this year but they were a hand full.
Especially as we already had a 2yearold boy.
Now the only one at home is our little girl who graduated from college last year.
But it seems like we have a lot of families with twins on KB.


----------



## biomedtech

No twins here...
just a step-father of three.

I am a biomedical engineering technologist, which is a fancy way of saying that I am a mechanic for medical equipment and instruments.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoff. . . .anyone can start a thread!  Have at it!

Ann
(1 of 5 but no twins. . .)


----------



## Karen

Leslie said:


> Where are you located to do this? Just curious...
> 
> L


Southern Maryland, about 40 miles south of Washington, DC


----------



## KBoards Admin

geoffthomas said:


> Harvey,
> I think we ought to start a twin thread.
> My boys are 40 this year but they were a hand full.
> Especially as we already had a 2yearold boy.
> Now the only one at home is our little girl who graduated from college last year.
> But it seems like we have a lot of families with twins on KB.


It's a good idea - it's nice to connect with other parents of "multiples". I tell my girls that they are freaks of nature, but really good freaks.


----------



## Reyn

Someone said twins?!  I have a set of boys that are 12 and my sister had a set of boys last week.  So two sets of twin boys for us!


----------



## LauraB

I used to work as an RN in a cardiovascular ICU.  I got a degree in Literature and English because I like to read.  Now I teach second grade.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm retired. Back when I used to work, I was a design draftsman, document control specialist, instruction manual editor, network manager, departmental supervisor, regulatory agency liaison specialist, and standards control supervisor. Sometimes all at once. And all at the same company that I worked at for 35+ years.

Mike


----------



## drenee

jmiked said:


> I'm retired. Back when I used to work, I was a design draftsman, document control specialist, instruction manual editor, network manager, departmental supervisor, regulatory agency liaison specialist, and standards control supervisor. Sometimes all at once. And all at the same company that I worked at for 35+ years.
> 
> Mike


Holy cow, and I thought moms multi-tasked.


----------



## dixielogs

our girl-boy twins are 19 and their younger sister is 18.  All will graduate from HS next month!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Well, that is so cool! I am going to start a "twins" thread.


----------



## Googlegirl

I am a SAHM but also have a few volunteer jobs that I LOVE! 
I am a La Leche League Leader, a SafeKids Child Passenger Safety Technician and FRG Leader for my husband's military unit.


----------



## honyock

I have one of those professions that causes a giant question mark to appear over people's heads when I tell them what I do. I'm a Rolfer. (spelled correctly, not a Roofer or Golfer).


----------



## drenee

honyock said:


> I have one of those professions that causes a giant question mark to appear over people's heads when I tell them what I do. I'm a Rolfer. (spelled correctly, not a Roofer or Golfer).


Elaborate please. I would love to know what you actually do.
thanks. deb


----------



## Harmakhet

drenee said:


> Elaborate please. I would love to know what you actually do.
> thanks. deb


Quick Internet Search.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolfing


----------



## BrassMan

I'm a SAHGF.


----------



## EllenR

I am a medical transcriptionist. It's my fourth career.  I work from home now and am self-employed. One thing about MTs I have found is that the majority of us are bookaholics. 

EllenR


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

BrassMan said:


> I'm a SAHGF.


I have no idea what that means.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Stay at home. . . .God Father
.........................Girl Friend
.........................Green Frog
.........................Giant French Fry
.........................Galloping Firetruck



Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

jmiked said:


> I have no idea what that means.
> 
> Mike


Stay at Home Grandfather I bet.


----------



## Anju 

Ann in Arlington said:


> Stay at home. . . .God Father
> .........................Girl Friend
> .........................Green Frog
> .........................Giant French Fry
> .........................Galloping Firetruck
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


ROFLMAO - Green Frog? Galloping Firetruck?

DH is going to call the doctor I am in hysterics


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey, I do taxes. . .it's April 14. . . .I'm a little punchy. . . . .

Ann


----------



## kguthrie

I sell cars. It's a pretty fun job most of the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SAHGF

Stay At Home:
Gad Fly
Golfing Fan
Grape Fruit
Gold Finger

Ann, everyone knows Giant French Fry is GFF!

Betsy


----------



## honyock

drenee said:


> Elaborate please. I would love to know what you actually do.
> thanks. deb


Well, to be brief, Rolfers get your posture unstuck. What a chiropractor does for bones, we do for muscles and soft tissue. It is a distant relative to massage - less for relaxation and more for getting at longterm tightness and tension. Needless to say, I work with a lot of people who spend too much time at their computer. 

My website tells it better than I do: http://www.samjohnsonrolfing.com/

Sam


----------



## BrassMan

Oh, all right, all right!

It's stay at home grandfather. 

But it could be SAHA (author), or LIPB (live-in pool boy), or SAHCCHOE (crotchety, curmudgeonly hermit of evanescence).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oooh.  I'd like a live in pool boy.  (That would mean I had a pool.   )

(If I had a pool I'd also have a live in pool boy:  DH )

Ann


----------



## BrassMan

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oooh. I'd like a live in pool boy. (That would mean I had a pool.  )
> 
> (If I had a pool I'd also have a live in pool boy: DH )
> 
> Ann


Careful what you wish for. If you can dig up ours and haul it off, I'll sell it to you cheap!


----------



## crebel

BrassMan said:


> Careful what you wish for. If you can dig up ours and haul it off, I'll sell it to you cheap!


The pool, not the pool boy, right?


----------



## BrassMan

crebel said:


> The pool, not the pool boy, right?


Make me an offer!


----------



## Reyn

I am a 4-8 grade girls PE teacher and soon to be volleyball coach.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't want a pool boy that has to be dug up. . . . . 

Our friends have a pool. . . . .they said we can come any time and use it but I feel guilty showing up to waste time at the pool when she's inside doing housework and stuff -- I've tried, I can't make her stop, she just doesn't know how to relax.  LOL!  If I had a pool in our yard, it would get a LOT of use!

Ann
(Oh, and, back on topic, I'm unemployed for the summer, tax season having just ended. . . . )


----------



## BrassMan

I wouldn't worry about it, Ann. Your friend with the pool might not want to join every person or party that comes to use the pool. We join some of our guests and let others splash around. There isn't enough leisure time to visit everyone! 

No, crebel, you don't have to dig me up. Usually.

It's ironic: we built as nearly a maintenance-free house as we could, but I cashed in a couple life insurance policies and built the pool only to learn that nothing takes more maintenance. You could work on it every day of the year. If it were above-ground I could disassemble it and haul it to the dump, but an in-ground pool, like diamonds, is forever. It isn't cold enough in south Texas to make a potato cellar out of it. 

To get back on topic myself, back to writing!


----------



## Kind

Import/Export company = Customer Service, Shipping, Inventory Control, Invoicing, Order Picking, etc etc


----------



## drenee

We had a pool when I was growing up.  I hated it.  All at once our house was full of company throughout the summer.  The amount of housework doubled from everyone running in and out.  
deb


----------



## BrassMan

I feel your pain, even though I didn't share it. Here's a picture of our pool. See it? Right in the middle....

We're also 70 miles from the nearest bookstore, but I can take my Kindle outside and buy books like crazy. Cool, huh?










Back to the thread (though it isn't a living, exactly): wrote a page and a half yesterday! You might think of that when you whip through a book in a couple hours....


----------



## Anju 

25 years ago I was tasked with taking care of my in-laws pool while they were gone for a month (I was a newly wed - little did I know) and after that experience - I lost all desire to have a pool and never took care of their pool again


----------



## Ruby296

Our house had a pool when we bought it 10 yrs. ago.  After the first summer spending at least an hour a day skimming the leaves I said "that's it, this thing has to go".  We live in upstate NY where it's maybe hot enough 2 weeks a yr. to use it.  We got rid of it and filled in the giant hole w/ LOTS of dirt.  Best 2K I ever spent


----------



## NitroStitch

I'm a probate paralegal - 13 years of that, and another 4 years of other areas of law previously.


----------



## Surfmom66

Graphic Designer/Special Sections Editor for Freedom ENC newspapers.


----------



## LCEvans

I, too, am a former registered nurse. Also worked a long time in order entry, data entry, and word processing for a large photography studio. Now I'm a writer and "mom" to my grandson who lives with me and my husband.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Writing is my job: I'm a novelist and a sports writer.


----------



## Margaret

I am an elementary school (grades K -  librarian.


----------



## vickir

I am a reporter for a small daily newspaper and also write the book reviews!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am a sahm of a toddler.  Before that, I was a housewife and when DH was unemployed (layed off) I worked for Directv as a call service rep.  I mostly told people their sat tv was off b/c they hadn't paid their bill in 3 months and, no, I can't turn it back on until you make a payment.


----------



## akagriff

I run a meals on wheels program.


----------



## 13500

I was a writer/editor for 15 years before I took some time off to raise my two sons. I wrote my first novel throughout my youngest son's baby/toddler years. Now I am writing my second book, while marketing the first.


----------



## Victorine

I manufacture rubber stamps.  (The craft kind that you make cards with.)  We sell stamps wholesale to stores, and to retail customers too.  It's fun!  And my business is in my basement, so I'm at home with the kids too.  

Vicki


----------



## michellern

I'm a reistered nurse, & have been employeed for a small hospice, we are a Christian owned business.


----------



## Tripp

I work at Boeing and work with airline customers around the world.  I am in a group that supplies parts for aircraft repairs.  It is a customer service related position and it is very interesting.


----------



## 911jason

I'm a 911 dispatcher in Los Angeles.


----------



## Lyndl

I'm a Project Co-ordinator for a large Telco.  I co-ordinate all Media & Corporate Projects for 3 states (which down here equals 2/3 of the country, )


----------



## LauraB

I'm sort of a mess   .  I am a Registered Nurse, I worked in a cardiovascular intensive care unit for 22 years. I still have my license and use it in the Summers. But, now I teach 2nd grade full time, they are moving me to 1st grade in the fall.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pollution control work.  If it makes you sick or gives you cancer, it is right up my alley!


----------



## Addie

I'm a news reporter. Although, right now I'm freelancing a bit for a sports show.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just noticed Dona started this thread... I feel empty.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

John Fitch V said:


> Just noticed Dona started this thread... I feel empty.


I'm sure she's happy that it is still going onward and that the thread still interests and entertains people!


----------



## Rob Steiner

I'm a web developer for a major retailer and I work at home.  So while my office colleagues chat around the water cooler, I check out KindleBoards.


----------



## OliviaD

I've done a little of this and a little of that.  Right now, I'm between jobs (another name for un-employed).  I have an out-dated degree in teaching that would take a couple of years to update, but who wants to work anyway?  I am always busy with something... usually stuff that gets me in trouble.  Maybe I'll write something eventually.


----------



## 911jason

Cobbie said:


> ...and a very talented screensaver artist.


Awww... thx!


----------



## Geoffrey

I work for Ericsson doing Application Development and Process Support ... I'm kind of an accidental IT guy ...


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Well right now I'm a grad student, working as a nanny over the summer for 3 kiddos, but I studied biology and elementary education as an undergrad and now I'm studying environmental engineering, so eventually I would like to take classes on field trips and do projects with them - basically teaching them about engineering and the environment!


----------



## AlexJouJou

I'm a Registrar

I love it! I work at a private university (about 25K students) and I adore my job -- I like education, love working with students, and like to be in charge (I'm kind of bossy..so this whole boss thing works well!)

My "specialty" area is foreign credential evaluation -- which lets me get my closet detective out when I'm dealing with foreign documents and such.

Didn't grow up and say I was going to be a Registrar -- like many folks I kind of fell into it. Started working for the free tuition and just never left. 22 years.


----------



## drenfrow

I teach 4th-8th grade science in a really small, remote school.  Years ago, I did one season as a federal observer on a factory fishing boat in the Bering sea.

I feel very at home with all the RNs on the board, my mom was an RN at M.D. Anderson in Houston.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Professionally I teach, but in my spare time I like to read, write, review, blog and swim!

http://hotgossiphotreviews.blogspot.com

http://amiblackwelder.com

Contact me if you would like a review of your novel for amazon!


----------



## A_J_Lath

Commercial illustrator. Started up last year - have done a CD cover, and graphics for some indie Xbox games. Nice job, shame about the renumeration, though. I have to do another job on the side which is so embarassing, it will remain my secret - forever!


----------



## drenfrow

A_J_Lath said:


> I have to do another job on the side which is so embarassing, it will remain my secret - forever!


Didn't I see you making balloon animals at Chuckie Cheese?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I have a bachelor's degree in Computer Science and work as a Software Developer.  The day job pays the rent.  Writing pays a couple of the bills.


----------



## bce

I'm a software engineer for a defense contractor.

I've also developed software for hospitals (mainly L&D and ICU), a geographical information system for a large brown delivery company, point-of-sale terminals for fine-dining applications and radio & TV ratings.

I like learning new things and how other people use computers and helping them to use then.

I'm also back in school for my masters in computer science/system engineering.  My Bs got me through the first 25 or so years and this will help me continue without going over to the dark side (management).


----------



## Indy

I'm a registered nurse, working in LTAC and ICU.


----------



## Susan in VA

AlexJouJou said:


> My "specialty" area is foreign credential evaluation -- which lets me get my closet detective out when I'm dealing with foreign documents and such.


Oh cool -- maybe I worked for you at some point  -- about 15 years ago I translated a couple of dozen prospective students' educational credentials for their U.S. applications....


----------



## Susan in VA

A_J_Lath said:


> I have to do another job on the side which is so embarassing, it will remain my secret - forever!


Do we have a thread somewhere about "worst / most embarrassing job ever"?

If not, should we?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm a patrol officer and communications officer for a private security company. These days I'm working campus security.

Debra


----------



## David Derrico

Well, I went to law school and practiced law at a big evil law firm for several years, but I hate to call myself a "lawyer."    I hated it. The law, big law firms, discovery motions, legal research, fighting with people for a living … ugh. Not for me.

I'm currently only practicing part-time, doing some patent work (which is much more tolerable but hardly my dream job) and stuff on the side here and there. I really devoted myself to getting my third novel finished and trying to make this whole author thing work, but I know the odds are way against me, it's just not a very reliable way to make a living and only a tiny handful of people are able to do so. But I wanted to give it one good shot.

I'll never make as much money as an author as I did as a lawyer, but I've always strongly believed that it's vital to do something you enjoy -- doing something you hate for 40 (or 50 or 60!) hours a week for 40 years is a good way to go insane.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Ex archaeologist here. Now bureacrat at Princeton University.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Since coming down with Charcot Marie Tooth, I've become a house husband. I now write and take care of kids....and breakfasts, lunches, laundry, dishes, carpets, windows, dusting, bathrooms, litter pans, etc...

i've actually gotten pretty good at it


----------



## David McAfee

I'm an Evil Lackey, aka Administrative Assistant.


----------



## William Meikle

I spent 25+ years in IT in the UK, from programmer up to Proposal/Bid Manager. Gave it all up three years ago, moved to Newfoundland and am semi-retired and writing.


----------



## A_J_Lath

drenfrow said:


> Didn't I see you making balloon animals at Chuckie Cheese?


  DON'T TELL EVERYONE!!!


----------



## drenfrow

A_J_Lath said:


> DON'T TELL EVERYONE!!!


Whoops! My bad. However, your giraffe was outstanding.


----------



## ayuryogini

Wow! What a great thread, I never noticed it before.

Add another Registered Nurse to the list.
My first job was in MICU/CCU, but I only lasted 6months, because I found out I just don't like taking care of adults, unless they are having babies!
So I worked for 10 years in L&D, PostPartum and Nursery, and found that babies are my first love.
Switched to Neonatal ICU for 10 years, and then the past 10 have been as Pediatric Advice Nurse for a large hospital.

I've also been trained and certified as a Yoga Instructor and Clinical Ayurvedic Specialist, which I've done off & on for the past 10 years. 
A few years ago, I received training as a Parish Nurse and worked for a Congregational United Church of Christ, for about a year: I taught yoga to under-served second graders; that was really rewarding; they really blossomed.

I never got to be a SAHM, but raising my lovely 32 year old daughter will always be the most rewarding and important "job" I've ever done.


----------



## terryr

Right now, I am unemployed and struggling to find a Day Job. But I'm a technical writer/graphic artist who has done enduser manuals for computer software, designed Help systems, user interface components (like those nifty icons everyone loves to click on), and design/execute manuals, parts lists, catalogs, installation guides, and CDs; and those cool Mac installer screens you see when you unpack a DMG and drag your file off to your Applications folder. Most recently my work was editing and formatting manuals and preparing photos/illustrations for Shindaiwa (we were all laid off when Echo bought them) regarding chainsaws, brushcutters, cutoff saws, pole pruners, all the tools a serial killer from a terror novel needs. In eight languages. (None of which I speak fluently. But I can spellcheck in Italian, French, and Spanish fairly well as long as it has to do with small engines.) LOL.

On the side I am a writer, editor, and artist/illustrator.

(Anyone in Oregon who wants to hire me can see my website and a partial Portfolio from the teryvisions link in my sig.)


----------



## A_J_Lath

drenfrow said:


> Whoops! My bad. However, your giraffe was outstanding.


But ... it wasn't meant to be a giraffe


----------



## drenfrow

A_J_Lath said:


> But ... it wasn't meant to be a giraffe


Did I say giraffe? I meant...dog, yes that's it, dog.


----------



## brenwinter

I work as a Sales Administration Specialist for a chemical company. My title is just a fancy name for administrative assistant/financial support person  .  My company manufactures titanium dioxide (the white powder that is the basis for all paints, plastics and inks).  I've been at the same company for 22 years and love it!  Luckily, I have not been affected by the many layoffs that the company has gone through in the past 20 years...

Brenda


----------



## 13500

brenwinter said:


> I work as a Sales Administration Specialist for a chemical company. My title is just a fancy name for administrative assistant/financial support person . My company manufactures titanium dioxide (the white powder that is the basis for all paints, plastics and inks). I've been at the same company for 22 years and love it! Luckily, I have not been affected by the many layoffs that the company has gone through in the past 20 years...
> 
> Brenda


Really? I used to be the editor of Paint and Coatings Industry Magazine. We used to do an entire issue focusing on TiO2.


----------



## jsadd

I run a Convention Center. Lots of wedding receptions, meetings, trade shows etc. I have the best staff in the world and they make me look good all the time. I'm one of the lucky ones that realy likes her job.


----------



## loonlover

jsadd said:


> I run a Convention Center. Lots of wedding receptions, meetings, trade shows etc. I have the best staff in the world and they make me look good all the time. I'm one of the lucky ones that realy likes her job.


I work part time as event staff at Verizon Arena in North Little Rock. It is a fun job and never gets boring. I have never done a wedding reception, but have worked concerts, graduations, trade shows, ice shows, and meetings. Ended up helping the catering staff this year when there were 3 major banquets scheduled in 8 days time. Some of the most tiring but still enjoyable have been college basketball tournaments we were privileged to host.

Otherwise, I am a retired stay at home wife (even though my DH thinks I'm gone more than I should be).

P.S. We moved to AR from Kansas almost 33 years ago.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Susan in VA said:


> Oh cool -- maybe I worked for you at some point  -- about 15 years ago I translated a couple of dozen prospective students' educational credentials for their U.S. applications....


Entirely possible! I've been doing this about 20 years


----------



## philvan

Right now I'm retired, since the company where I worked 17 years as a millwright folded up and went away. Before that I worked as a farm manager, sold netting and ropes, picked wild mushrooms (actually organised about 100 pickers, 10 drivers, trucks, processing plant etc) and in between those worked as a millwright in a stone quarry, sawmill, pulp mill, and in constructing and commissioning a sugar mill and various smaller factories.


----------



## L Brandt

After more than 30 years in the Inventory Management Field, DH and I own and run our JUST 4 Paws Pet Sitting Business. We pick up and board dogs in our home. They are sent home home bathed, nails trimmed, anal glands done, Happy and Tired from playing. We have been Pet Sitting for 10 YEARS Now.

Very rewarding, we love the animals...


----------



## jpmorgan49

L Brandt said:


> After more than 30 years in the Inventory Management Field, DH and I own and run our JUST 4 Paws Pet Sitting Business. We pick up and board dogs in our home. They are sent home home bathed, nails trimmed, anal glands done, Happy and Tired from playing. We have been Pet Sitting for 10 YEARS Now.
> 
> Very rewarding, we love the animals...


Wish you were close to Joliet..  
jp


----------



## brenwinter

KarenW.B. said:


> Really? I used to be the editor of Paint and Coatings Industry Magazine. We used to do an entire issue focusing on TiO2.


We get that magazine.... At least my bosses do... Small world, isn't it?

Brenda


----------



## 13500

brenwinter said:


> We get that magazine.... At least my bosses do... Small world, isn't it?
> 
> Brenda


Definitely!


----------



## Bobbi

I work at home, online; freelance.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

In addition to being a novelist, I'm a part-time journalist for our local newspaper and a freelance editor. Most of my clients now are fiction authors and small publishers, but I have one editing client leftover from my long stint as a senior editor on a pharmaceutical magazine. I've posted PDFs of my newspaper clips on my website. 
L.J.


----------



## Cobrastrike

I'm a spy for Amazon, keeping tabs on what people do with their Kindles. You have no idea how much easier my job has become since I found Kindleboards!  

Seriously though, I work for a major defence (yes that is spelled correctly - that's how we do it up here in Canada) contractor. Currently supporting the USMC, but prior to this year, I was supporting the Australian Army & New Zealand Army (unfortunately didn't get any business trips to those customers). I have a military background (8 years in the RCAF, most of it spent as a training officer. Last posting was as a Deputy Commanding Officer).


----------



## Mikki

I'm a pharmacist, working as pharmacy manager for a retail pharmacy chain. I love having my Kindle to read when it's slow at night or on the weekends!


----------

